# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  linuxcnc và máy tính nhúng

## nhatson

máy tính nhúng ngày càng rẻ và mạnh, khi đó linuxcnc sẽ lên ngôi

----------

duonghoang, elenercom

----------


## nhatson

sơ đồ mẫu bbb dùng linuxcnc với gpio của board
http://reprap.org/mediawiki/images/5...S.v2.1.sch.pdf

hd cài dặt và chạy linuxcnc trên bbb
http://www.instructables.com/id/Resinators/?ALLSTEPS

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Cái này Trung Quốc phát triển vài năm rồi ah, đặc biệt từ thời con ARM có thể nhúng cả linux vào, chẳng hạn như em này Mini2440. Bây giờ thì có nhiều phương án để lựa chọn như raspberry pi,arduino yún ...

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em thắc mắc là ctrình miniemc2 chạy trên mini2440 thì có liên quan gì tới trung quốc ? trung quốc làm cái bo evalution 2240 thôi chứ có làm gì liên quan tới miniemc2 đâu nhỉ?

https://code.google.com/p/miniemc2/

----------


## nhatson

Creating a minimal Raspbian based LinuxCNC image for Raspberry Pi
http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/wik...anXenomaiBuild

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Trung Quốc nó phát triển trên Arm nhiều rồi. Mini2440 chỉ  là 1 kit để ví dụ nếu bác muốn thử.

----------


## nhatson

> Trung Quốc nó phát triển trên Arm nhiều rồi. Mini2440 chỉ  là 1 kit để ví dụ nếu bác muốn thử.


Phiền anh có thể giới thiệu 1 bộ hoàn chỉnh chạy linuxcnc trên arm trung quốc phát triển 
anh đề cử mini2440 vậy thì có 1 mẫu nào linuxcnc chạy trên nó mà trung quốc public ko?

----------


## nhatson

trở ngại của linuxcnc nó chẳng có tính năng cần thiết trong việc chạy máy CNC milling và chưa có người ngồi thêm vào, tormach vừa làm cho linuxcnc hot hơn  khi hãng thêm thắt những thứ cần thiết cho gia công phay vào linuxcnc

----------

Mr.L

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Linux CNC là mã nguồn mở, nó có thể mod lại 1 cách dễ dàng. Bác có thể xem sản phẩm ở đây, tất nhiên những sản phẩm họ sẽ không nói là dùng linuxcnc. Cái này chạy trên ARM ah  :Big Grin: 

http://hydcnc.en.alibaba.com/product..._HYD_2100.html

----------

Mr.L

----------


## nhatson

> Linux CNC là mã nguồn mở, nó có thể mod lại 1 cách dễ dàng. Bác có thể xem sản phẩm ở đây, tất nhiên những sản phẩm họ sẽ không nói là dùng linuxcnc. Cái này chạy trên ARM ah 
> 
> http://hydcnc.en.alibaba.com/product..._HYD_2100.html


 anh đưa 1 mẫu thế này... thiệt tình em ko biết tham khảo gì ở nó qua internet?

em thấy tiềm năng cao hơn chỗ rasperpi và bbb vì nó dễ mua sẵn ở việt nam, giá tốt hơn mini2240
source có sẳn để mod, có luôn phần mở rộng bằng pic32/fpga để cải thiện tốc độ xuất xung step/dir

https://github.com/tinkercnc/spi-fpga-driver
https://github.com/kinsamanka/picnc
https://github.com/kinsamanka/PICnc-V2
http://www.wire2wire.org/PICnc_5axis/PICnc_5axis.html

----------

duonghoang, Mr.L

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Bác hỏi mẫu phát triển hoàn chỉnh thì đây là mẫu hoàn chỉnh ah. Năm 2012 mình đã mở máy và xem nó có chạy chip ARM, nền tảng thì bác tìm hiểu vào sâu mới biết nó dùng cái gì.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác hỏi mẫu phát triển hoàn chỉnh thì đây là mẫu hoàn chỉnh ah. Năm 2012 mình đã mở máy và xem nó có chạy chip ARM, nền tảng thì bác tìm hiểu vào sâu mới biết nó dùng cái gì.


vậy thì em phải mua về rồi mở ra ngâm cứu, như vậy thì em nên đi theo con dường rasper hơn là mua cái sp này về tham khảo

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Theo quan điểm cá nhân của em thì hiện tại giá máy tính đồng bộ 2nd khá rẻ và người VN dùng Windows khá nhiều, nên những sản phẩm phát triển trên Windows vẫn là lợi thế ở VN. Điển hình là Mach3 (Mach4).

LinuxCNC lợi thế mã nguồn mở và chạy RealTime, phần cứng cũng rẻ và cũng có thể tự làm được. Nhưng quan trọng là khách hàng ah. Bác đi chuyển giao Windows thì dễ hơn Linux

----------


## nhatson

> Theo quan điểm cá nhân của em thì hiện tại giá máy tính đồng bộ 2nd khá rẻ và người VN dùng Windows khá nhiều, nên những sản phẩm phát triển trên Windows vẫn là lợi thế ở VN. Điển hình là Mach3 (Mach4).
> 
> LinuxCNC lợi thế mã nguồn mở và chạy RealTime, phần cứng cũng rẻ và cũng có thể tự làm được. Nhưng quan trọng là khách hàng ah. Bác đi chuyển giao Windows thì dễ hơn Linux


1. anh có chắc chắn cái hyd 2100 chạy bằng linux hay ko? anh đã mở ra và còn lưu giữ hình anh ko?
2. em ko dự dịnh làm thương mại với cái này , chỉ là 1 cơ hội để thay đổi cnc controller cho hệ thống ở nhà, quá trình làm sẽ sưu tập thông tin tổng hợp để bà con cũng thik có thể tham khảo nhanh hơn

việc windows/linux thì cứ đợi xem pathpilot của tormach, chuyển đổi từ mach3-windows sang linuxcnc-linux, cá nhân em thấy cơ hội thành công của hãng cao, hãng sẽ thành công

b.r

----------


## giaiphapcnc

1. Em ko có hình ảnh, vì không có ý định chụp. LinuxCNC cài từ 2008, nghiên cứu khoảng 2 tháng, sau đó thì cũng ko dùng, nên cũng biết nó như thế nào.
2. Tormach em cũng không rõ việc chuyển đổi này. Cá nhân em thì thấy số lượng người sử dụng Mach3 vẫn nhiều hơn so với Linux qua khảo sát nhỏ trên cnccookbook. Nó cũng phù hợp với công việc. 

LinuxCNC mã nguồn mở nên khả năng mod sâu hơn Mach3.

1 góc nhìn, vài chia sẻ. Chúc bác thành công.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## nhatson

> 1. Em ko có hình ảnh, vì không có ý định chụp. LinuxCNC cài từ 2008, nghiên cứu khoảng 2 tháng, sau đó thì cũng ko dùng, nên cũng biết nó như thế nào.
> 2. Tormach em cũng không rõ việc chuyển đổi này. Cá nhân em thì thấy số lượng người sử dụng Mach3 vẫn nhiều hơn so với Linux qua khảo sát nhỏ trên cnccookbook. Nó cũng phù hợp với công việc. 
> 
> LinuxCNC mã nguồn mở nên khả năng mod sâu hơn Mach3.
> 
> 1 góc nhìn, vài chia sẻ. Chúc bác thành công.


dánh giá trên cookbook tiêu chí khảo sát tình trạng hiện tại, tiêu chí đánh giá ko nghiêng về phía tìm hiểu xem tương lai có thay đổi ko

việc nữa khi so sánh linux/windows, trên nền PC thì windows có lợi, còn trên nền ARM thì windows bất lợi gần như tuyệt đối

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Bác đánh giá thế nào về em này
http://m.24h.com.vn/cong-nghe-thong-...55a709056.html

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

controller arm base, máy khắc gỗ tầm 2004, người sử dụng dùng mach3 thấy thick hơn, cho em con này ngâm cứu
em thì chảng biết làm gì với nó  :Frown:  , đề trưng bày ko ah

----------


## nhatson

> Bác đánh giá thế nào về em này
> http://m.24h.com.vn/cong-nghe-thong-...55a709056.html


con này rất mạnh mẽ, với cấu hình đó em đoán giá sẽ ko rẻ <> hiệu năng/ giá thành ko tương xứng với cỗ máy mini,
 em nghĩ  dùng nó với cái CNC lớn chạy full closedloop hợp lí hơn

----------


## CKD

Thiết nghĩ cái gì cụ thể kìa chứ chỉ đơn giản Windows/Linux thì khập khiểng. Vì thực tế hiều hệ thống công nghiệp vẫn phát triển trên nền windows hoặc linux. Do đó khó mà nói là cái nào ổn định hơn.
Các hệ thống chạy windows mà chúng ta dùng trong DIY đều chạy trên nên Windows đã được tuỳ biến rất nhiều, do đó chạy ẩn rất nhiều service cũng như tiềm ẩn rất nhiều lỗi. Là nền tảng thông dụng nên cũng dễ dính virus hơn.. do đó được đánh giá là kém an toàn. Nhưng windows vẫn có bản được bulid riêng cho các hệ thống nhúng.. cái này thì chưa được chạm trán với nó nhiều.. nhưng những cái đã đụng chạm rồi thì thấy nó chạy khá tốt, mượt mà, ít tốn tải nguyên. Về mặt ổn định kiểu in/out thì đa phần mấy cái này nó dùng phần cứng riêng để giao tiếp nên không xét về khoản này.
Về linux cnc thì cũng có dùng qua, tuy trải nghiệm rất hạn chế so với Mach3. Nhưng nếu xét theo khía cạnh tương đương trong điều kiện DIY thì nhận xét thấy thế này.
- Xuất xung Ok hơn Mach3. Cái này cũng có thể lý giải vì Mach3 dù dùng driver riêng để điều khiển thiết bị, nhưng windows thì lại quản lý thiết bị. Ngoài ra windows mà mình hay dùng có rất nhiều service chạy ẩn, nên có tranh chấp tài nguyên.
- Sử dụng hơi khó khăn vì không quen linux.
- Làm quen với EMC2 cũng khó hơn Mach3 vì lượng người dùng ít.. ít có trao đổi online.
- Có tìm hiểu là EMC2 có khã năng mở rộng còn linh hoạt hơn Mach3 vì là nguồn mở.

----------


## CKD

Quan điểm riêng luôn muốn có lối ra cho vấn đề này. Một hệ thống thật sự ổn định, gọn nhẹ và nhất là chi phí hợp lý.
Tuy rằng chi phí cho một bộ máy tính chạy Mach3 có thể là rất rẻ. Nhưng có nhiều vấn đề còn chưa giải tuyết được một cách thấu đáo như.
- Nếu dùng LPT thì không phải cái máy bộ nào cũng chạy tốt Mach3 như mọi người hay kháo nhau. Cái này là CKD khẵng định vì đã test và kiểm tra trên nhiều thương hiệu, nhiều cấu hình khác nhau.
- Nếu dùng phần cứng ngoài như USB thì luôn bị delay. Cái này có thể là nhược điểm của Mach3, không biết Mach4 có khắc phục được vấn đề này? Chưa dùng Mach4 nên không phán, nhưng được biết Mach4 được phát triển với mục đích dùng phần cứng ngoài.
- Dùng windows thì cũng không sao.. ngặt cái sơ xuất tí là dính virus, mà cài trình diệt virus thì máy nó chạy chậm thêm ti nữa  :Smile: .

Mong muốn là có hệ thống hơn GRPL tý, chạy nhanh hơn, mượt hơn, có Graphic LCD giao diện người dùng là Ok.

----------

cuong

----------


## nhatson

để làm giao diện người dùng tốt, hệ thống chạy hệ điều hành là lựa chọn ưu tiên
windows nhúng <> dính tới bản quyền và ko đơn giản là có được cái windows ấy
mach4 chạy tke chạy với harware ngoài nên sẽ dễ dàng ptriển harware hơn, có điều để có api em nghe đâu 20k usd

linux là sự lựa chọn vì nó có sẵn, linux chạy trên pc cũng giống mach3 khi bị hạn chế tốc độ và jitter khi dùng với cổng LPT, với linuxcnc làm harware ngoài có nhiều tài liệu tham khảo hơn, hạn chế duy nhất với linuxcnc em thấy là cái addin, plugin phục vụ việc sử dụng , có bộ wizard như mach3 sẽ thu hút người dùng hơn

để giảm thời gian  vì em chưa dùng rasper pi bao giờ, em sẽ dùng linuxcnc trên PC + fpga để cải thiện tốc độ
http://linuxcnc.org/docs/2.7/html/drivers/pluto_p.html

b.r

----------


## terminaterx300

dùng qua thì linuxcnc rất ngon, ngon hơn Mach3 rất nhiều, THẬT TUYỆT VỜI :v

Nhưng cần phải phát triển thêm thì sẽ vô đối, phù hợp chơi các môn phối hợp như pul/dir hay analog.

nếu cắm lên rasper pi hoặc base khác thì nên dùng hardware kết nốt qua Lan, ko như con mesa 5i25 chạy card PCI

----------

CKD, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CBNN

em tính test chạy cnc trên  beaglebone cho nó nhỏ gọn linh đọng , bác nào đu theo ko nhỉ?

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> em tính test chạy cnc trên  beaglebone cho nó nhỏ gọn linh đọng , bác nào đu theo ko nhỉ?


cho em đu với

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

bac Nhatson , lần trước thấy bác pót o dau đó mấy cái source , giờ ko kiếm ra . bác post lại cho e nhé , nạp ubuntu vào BBB rồi , đang loay hoay phần xuất tín hiệu .  Rùi còn vẽ board đệm xuất ra LPT ...

----------


## CBNN

bước đầu !

----------

nhatson

----------


## CBNN

Đã xuất được tín hiệu ,  phần config hơi lằng nhằng . còn vài cái báo lỗi mả vẫn chưa tìm ra nguyên nhân .

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

tranning em 1 khoá đê
BBB , ko dùng với màn hình qua HDMI được ah? đang chạy qua ethernet ah?

----------


## CKD

Giới thiệu tổng quan để dể hình dung đê.
Vì thấy có laptop, board, driver tè le hết.
Rốt cuộc là đang làm gì nhỉ???

----------


## Nam CNC

Chú lên đây cứ như ma , yêu tinh , sao qua chổ tui cứ lù khù chống cằm suy nghĩ vậy ta ?

----------


## CBNN

nó có cổng micro HDMI , mà chẳng có cái lcd nào nên xài giao tiếp usb với laptop đỡ chỉ tội phản hồi khá chậm . có ai dư màn hình ko cho em mượn dài hạn đê !
  Bác nhatson ghé batfun.vn nhé !

----------


## nhatson

> nó có cổng micro HDMI , mà chẳng có cái lcd nào nên xài giao tiếp usb với laptop đỡ chỉ tội phản hồi khá chậm . có ai dư màn hình ko cho em mượn dài hạn đê !
>   Bác nhatson ghé batfun.vn nhé !


em hỏi setting HAL cho linux mà , chứ có hỏi mua ở đâu đâu mờ

----------


## CBNN

cấu hình máy tính nhúng beaglebone . 
BeagleBone Black là một chi phí thấp, nền tảng phát triển cộng đồng hỗ trợ cho các nhà phát triển và nhà sưu tầm. Khởi động Linux trong 10 giây và bắt đầu phát triển trong vòng chưa đầy 5 phút chỉ với một cáp USB duy nhất.(google dịch) 

Processor: AM335x 1GHz ARM® Cortex-A8
512MB DDR3 RAM
4GB 8-bit eMMC on-board flash storage
3D graphics accelerator
NEON floating-point accelerator
2x PRU 32-bit microcontrollers
Connectivity
USB client for power & communications
USB host
Ethernet
HDMI
2x 46 pin headers

Beaglebone (BB) được nhúng hệ điều hành ubuntu  ,phần mềm linuxcnc (giống EMC2 hoặc cũng là nó ) . Muốn chạy được CNC trên  BB thì phải cài thêm chương trình hỗ trợ  đó là machinekit (http://www.machinekit.io/) đề xuất tín hiệu cho phần cứng tương thích  .  
Về phần cứng  ghép với BB gọi là capes  (giống với shield của arduino
)  hardwave . Có nhiều nhà phát triển đã làm và thương mại nhưng sản phẩm này và được machinekit hỗ trợ  như : 
xem cụ thể tại http://blog.machinekit.io/p/hardware-capes.html 
3D Printer / CNC Capes:

BeBoPr++
Replicape
Rosetta Bone
CRAMPS (Cape version of RAMPS)
BUMPS
tBone
CNC Machine Control Capes:
bbb_parport
Xylotex BeagleCNC BBB_DB25/26
PBX-BB
PMDX-432 K9 CNC I/O
Furaday Isolated Cape
Necitec CNC Cape
Dual Motor Controller Cape
LPT-Cape / Io-1
K9 SmorgasBoard

Và khi cài đặt xong mặc định machinekit hỗ trợ cho bebopr cape . nên xem sơ đồ chân tín hiệu trong file này rồi cắm ra xài thôi .   https://github.com/modmaker/BeBoPr-p...%20Signals.pdf

----------

nhatson

----------


## CBNN

> em hỏi setting HAL cho linux mà , chứ có hỏi mua ở đâu đâu mờ


thì lúc nào rảnh  bác ghé batfun  thằng em của e nó sẽ trao đổi những gì nó biết với bác , em chỉ đứng chỉ chỏ thôi , chứ vụ code két thì em mù mừ !

----------

nhatson

----------


## CBNN

> Chú lên đây cứ như ma , yêu tinh , sao qua chổ tui cứ lù khù chống cằm suy nghĩ vậy ta ?


Nhà sư phụ nhiều ve chai quá ! nên cứ phải nghĩ sẽ ôm món gì về !

----------


## CKD

Vậy là mượn cái laptop để monitor cái board đúng không.
Théc méc nhiêu đó.. vì bảo dùng board linux mà lại thấy thao tác trên laptop  :Smile: . Nên cứ tưởng là lấy cái board làm chức năng BOB

Hỏng lẽ giờ bỏ windows nhảy qua dùng ubuntu như lúc trước ta  :Wink:  hị hị.

----------


## CBNN

> Vậy là mượn cái laptop để monitor cái board đúng không.
> .


yes nó đó anh !

----------


## nhatson

> nó có cổng micro HDMI , mà chẳng có cái lcd nào nên xài giao tiếp usb với laptop đỡ chỉ tội phản hồi khá chậm . có ai dư màn hình ko cho em mượn dài hạn đê !
>   Bác nhatson ghé batfun.vn nhé !


lên batfun.vn có hd cài linux và setting hal cho em ko cụ CBNN
thanks

----------


## CBNN

> lên batfun.vn có hd cài linux và setting hal cho em ko cụ CBNN
> thanks


oke bác !khi nào  bác qua bác hú em , em dặn thằng em nó tiếp bác!  nó sẽ hd bác cài đặt v.v.... bác hd nó lại cần config những thông gì giúp em nhé ! , bữa giờ config mà nó còn bị báo một số lỗi chưa chạy ổn định đc .

----------

nhatson

----------


## RaspberryPi.VN

Máy tính nhúng cho CNC thì mình nghĩ Raspberry Pi đáp ứng rất tốt. Các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng mạch này liên hệ với em nhé.
Bên em chuyên sản phẩm Raspberry Pi ạ.

----------


## CKD

> Máy tính nhúng cho CNC thì mình nghĩ Raspberry Pi đáp ứng rất tốt. Các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng mạch này liên hệ với em nhé.
> Bên em chuyên sản phẩm Raspberry Pi ạ.


Bạn trình bày giải pháp dùng Raspbeery PI cho CNC xem như thế nào? Cụ thể & chi tiết vào, chứ kiểu bán hàng, nghe loáng thoáng đâu đó rồi vào quảng cáo bán hàng thì có thể bị xem là chém gió thành bảo. Xong rồi bị cho ra đảo sớm thôi.
Đáp ứng tốt là thế nào? Bạn đã thử? Hay chí ít là cài đặt & xem thử? Hay chỉ mới hỏi google & xem video?

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

> Máy tính nhúng cho CNC thì mình nghĩ Raspberry Pi đáp ứng rất tốt. Các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng mạch này liên hệ với em nhé.
> Bên em chuyên sản phẩm Raspberry Pi ạ.


Cài đi, chứng minh chạy tốt rồi hãy quảng cáo chứ bác... bọn em mua về chạy ko được là bắt đền đóa...

----------


## RaspberryPi.VN

> Bạn trình bày giải pháp dùng Raspbeery PI cho CNC xem như thế nào? Cụ thể & chi tiết vào, chứ kiểu bán hàng, nghe loáng thoáng đâu đó rồi vào quảng cáo bán hàng thì có thể bị xem là chém gió thành bảo. Xong rồi bị cho ra đảo sớm thôi.
> Đáp ứng tốt là thế nào? Bạn đã thử? Hay chí ít là cài đặt & xem thử? Hay chỉ mới hỏi google & xem video?


Bên em thì chỉ làm thương mại, cung cấp sản phẩm và phụ kiện chứ không làm giải pháp. Thực tế triển khai thì em không có, nhưng tại VN có bác mua về để lắp hệ thống CNC thì có rồi.
Em cũng rất mong các bác thông cảm vì thực tế em là sale và dĩ nhiên là em giới thiệu sản phẩm thôi. Về lâu dài, bên em cũng muốn hợp tác với đơn vị nào đó làm về giải pháp để cung cấp các sản phẩm hoàn thiện cho khách hàng.
Ví dụ ở VN, có bác làm máy POS từ Pi rồi đó ạ.
Có gì sai sót rất mong nhận được góp ý của các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Bên em thì chỉ làm thương mại, cung cấp sản phẩm và phụ kiện chứ không làm giải pháp. Thực tế triển khai thì em không có, nhưng tại VN có bác mua về để lắp hệ thống CNC thì có rồi.
> Em cũng rất mong các bác thông cảm vì thực tế em là sale và dĩ nhiên là em giới thiệu sản phẩm thôi. Về lâu dài, bên em cũng muốn hợp tác với đơn vị nào đó làm về giải pháp để cung cấp các sản phẩm hoàn thiện cho khách hàng.
> Ví dụ ở VN, có bác làm máy POS từ Pi rồi đó ạ.
> Có gì sai sót rất mong nhận được góp ý của các bác


Tôi biết bạn chỉ là sale nên cố tình hỏi như vậy. Vì thấy bạn post liền tù tì mấy bài liên tục, toàn khen & định hướng mua RaspPI cũng như chèn link.
Là sale thì ngoài việc hiểu rỏ sản phẩm, khi giới thiệu cần phải thực tế xíu.

----------


## nhatson

linuxcnc tren rasperypi đã có drive chạy với card fpga mesa 7I90HD Parallel/SPI Anything I/O card thông qua giao tiếp spi
step.dir tần số cao hơn, nhiều IO hơn.....

http://linuxcnc.org/docs/devel/html/...2_rpspi.9.html

----------

cuong

----------

